# My Newest Purchase...1954 Starlet...



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

I picked this one up pretty local...15 minutes from my house last night. 

I went to actually look at a few other bikes the guy had advertised, but when I got there I wasn't really interested in any of them. Kept telling myself to wait and see what else he had. Well, hidden behind a tall sleigh and a box I saw this peeking out. He told me it was for sale, that someone else had seen it but didn't want to pay the $275 he was asking for it because "it wasn't worth it". He told the guy that he had years ago paid $225 for it, and he could have it for that. Still "it wasn't worth it" came out of the guys mouth. So, when he offered it to me for $225, I had to say yes, of course...  

And the Serial number...M16133.. dates it to August of 1954.

Anyway, enjoy the photos I took early this morning. I'm just wondering how bad the rot will be on the headlight, and who knows what condition the horn is in.


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

...and a few more...


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

Page from the small 1954 Brochure...


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2021)

For some reason it doesn't seem there were many step thru's painted red back in the day. I very seldom see them in any shade of red. Nice piece and it's a shame the light has been nearly destroyed.


----------



## Rivnut (May 8, 2021)

Anything not original?  Patience pays off.


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

@GTs58 @Rivnut  The color, according to Schwinn, is called Holiday Rose. Even after a quick wipe down a little while ago it looks good. Should polish up nicely (_I hope_).

From what I can see, it's all original, right down to the tires. Looks like the Wald basket had been on for some time, which means I'll probably find batteries in the light, and I'm sure in the tank.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58 @Rivnut  The color, according to Schwinn, is called Holiday Rose. Even after a quick wipe down a little while ago it looks good. Should polish up nicely (_I hope_).
> 
> From what I can see, it's all original, right down to the tires. Looks like the Wald basket had been on for some time, which means I'll probably find batteries in the light, and I'm sure in the tank.




The paint looks like a variation of the Opalescent Red, which is not listed on the catalog page for this model.  Holiday Rose is the Pink.


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

@GTs58  Weird color then. I've never seen it before on any Schwinn bike.


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

Hmmm...I'm starting to see why then other guy didn't want it for even $225. 

I broke one of my Cardinal Rules. Never go look at a bike at night.   

Acid apparently dripped onto the frame, yet the tank looks pretty solid. The headlight, on the other hand, is one of the worst I've had or even seen. I'm sure the guy had no idea anything was like this, so it's not his fault. I just need to pay more attention..._In The Daylight_!


----------



## 1motime (May 8, 2021)

I would be more concerned about the fender than the light.  Not a bad bike but it has needs.  You seem to like a challenge!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 8, 2021)

it will clean up.. nice bike.. way better than the one you past on


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

As rotted out as the headlight guts are...the bulb is still in there...


----------



## gkeep (May 8, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> For some reason it doesn't seem there were many step thru's painted red back in the day. I very seldom see them in any shade of red. Nice piece and it's a shame the light has been nearly destroyed.



I wonder who was usually buying a girls bike? Was the new owner involve or in those days was it dad going to the bike shop and picking out the Christmas or Birthday present? Maybe all those dads just wanted their daughter to have a nice girl bike, not race car red with flames on the tank and fuzzy dice in the basket.


----------



## Rivnut (May 8, 2021)

HARPO said:


> As rotted out as the headlight guts are...the bulb is still in there...



Time for an LED conversion.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2021)

gkeep said:


> I wonder who was usually buying a girls bike? Was the new owner involve or in those days was it dad going to the bike shop and picking out the Christmas or Birthday present? Maybe all those dads just wanted their daughter to have a nice girl bike, not race car red with flames on the tank and fuzzy dice in the basket.




I would think that whatever is on the dealers floor or in stock at the time was the main factor in color choices. When the dealers ordered their stock they chose the colors, models and options. If they didn't have what you wanted you could place an order but had to wait. I wouldn't imagine a dealer stocked every single model with the different options and each in every color available.


----------



## HARPO (May 9, 2021)

I did a little polishing to get a better idea of the paint color. I'll play with it more tomorrow.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 9, 2021)

HARPO said:


> As rotted
> 
> 
> HARPO said:
> ...






HARPO said:


> I did a little polishing to get a better idea of the paint color. I'll play with it more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1407521



 going to clean up real nice you tell already


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  Weird color then. I've never seen it before on any Schwinn bike.




This type of Opalescent paint was used on the earlier lightweights in the 40's and early 50's. Then it seems it was used in 1954 on the Balloon models. It's a different Opal paint than the Opal paint colors used on the 55 models with the aluminum base coat. The early Opals seem to be an early metallic type paint and if you look on the 40's Continentals you'll see the difference. Here's Maryann's 54 "Goodyear" Phantom and it's an Opal Green, but no aluminum base coat like the 55 models had. There was definitely a paint product change somewhere between 1954-55.


----------



## HARPO (May 26, 2021)

OK...I decided that this is as far as I'm going to take this one. To many other bikes to work on, and this is one I won't ride anyway. So...let me know if anyone is interested  in it. The majority of the work is done. BUT...it needs to be picked up at my housen here on Long Island. And NO, I won't part it out. It's all or nothing on a bike this original.

If there isn't any interest here on this Post (make an offer), then I'll list it in the For Sale section here. If not, then off to Craigslist and Facebook it will be going.


----------



## HARPO (May 26, 2021)

...and of course more...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 28, 2021)

HARPO said:


> As rotted out as the headlight guts are...the bulb is still in there...



I bought a 53 Hornet two years ago that was missing the top of the head lite and the guts were far worse than yours. Might be savable if you decide to make it work. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 28, 2021)

You did a beautiful job with this bike. Very nice.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 12, 2021)

So, what color is this bike? 54 is expected to be Opalescent red yet usually as it seems in your photos, not faded like others;  this red appears a little lighter. Sun beat Opal red tend to lose the red tint and transition into a goldish tone. However early-mid 50's is a period where the rare color of Chartreuse and black appears. And the period of two other 3 color: Blue, gold and white and pink gold and white.

IDK perhaps you have another rare color here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> So, what color is this bike? 54 is expected to be Opalescent red yet usually as it seems in your photos, not faded like others;  this red appears a little lighter. Sun beat Opal red tend to lose the red tint and transition into a goldish tone. However early-mid 50's is a period where the rare color of Chartreuse and black appears. And the period of two other 3 color: Blue, gold and white and pink gold and white.
> 
> IDK perhaps you have another rare color here.
> 
> ...



Iv'e never seen these two color combo's, very rare and very unique. RideOn.. Razin...


----------

